

April 1 Executive Order permits sanctions against cyberattackers - corndoge
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2015/04/01/executive-order-blocking-property-certain-persons-engaging-significant-m

======
vijayboyapati
AKA donating to Edward Snowden is now a crime.

